# I love washing bottles



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

*NOT!!!* Got about 16 cases cleaned here in the past several nights and have at least 50 more to go yet. The good news is no more bottling for a month or so. This is a good time to get the chore out of the way with no pressure.


----------



## pjd (May 17, 2012)

Dan, I will buy those 50 cases from you then you wont need to wash them!
Phil


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2012)

Gee, I'm sayin this is false advertisement!!!!!!!!!!  I was getting ready to pack up all my bottles and drop them off so you can clean them since you love doing this!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

pjd said:


> Dan, I will buy those 50 cases from you then you wont need to wash them!
> Phil


 
Phil just let me know when. Actually this Saturday would be a good day if you can make it. I probably have 15-20 cases I can help you out with. It'll be a deal you won't want to refuse!


----------



## pjd (May 17, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Phil just let me know when. Actually this Saturday would be a good day if you can make it. I probably have 15-20 cases I can help you out with. It'll be a deal you won't want to refuse!


 
Dan, I can be there Saturday! I will take anything you can spare. Just pm me your address and best time to meet up.
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

PM sent! See you Saturday. 

Julie you're always on patrol!


----------



## soccer0ww (May 17, 2012)

50 cases? Wow! I find doing the bottles for a 6 gallon batch to be a pain..At least it looks like you have a fairly decent setup for doing the bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

You know, I always thought about the process being such a pain and never thought about the set up. You're right having a laundry sink in the basement and a floor that can get wet without issues does mean everything. I couldn't imagine trying to clean the bottles in the kitchen. Plus I can walk away from the mess you see in the picture for the night and clean up tomorrow wthout catching heck from the wife.


----------



## roadpupp (May 17, 2012)

Running Wolf 

For this if us new to cleaning bottles. Would you share your technique? You obviously have this down to a science. I have read thread where folks give their process but the steps you take the tools you use and the chemicals you prefer would be a big help to is new guys. Thanks

Roadpupp


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2012)

If you enjoy this you are one sick puppy! I would pay you if you were closer!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

Chad I'll be happy to tell you what works for me but there is many other ways that works for others. This is always one of the biggest debates.

If I pick up a large amount of bottles that are not rinsed and knowing I won't get to them for a while, I'll rinse them all first (fruit fly and mold control) and seperate by color then stow away.
This last batch I picked up were already rinsed clean and I knew I'd be cleaning them soon, so I am cleaning as I unpack them. They all drain on bottle tree over night and then seperate by color and store away.

Cleaning:

I fill my laundry sink full (about 34) of upright bottles. Make sure you plug the sink first. Then with my buon vino spray wand, I fill each bottle with hot water. Nest I add 2-3 scoops of oxy clean to the sink and fill with hot water about an inch or two higher then the labels. About an hour later I scrape the labels with a razer scraper usually taking off just the top layer on half the bottles. A lot of the labels will already be floating off. Let them soak about another 45 minutes then scrape of the rest of the glue again with the razer knife. 30 minutes later I pull the plug on the sink and rinse all the soap off the bottles and sink with the spray wand again. The last thing I do is rinse the bottles off under hot water using a scotch brite pad getting off the last bit of glue then hang on tree to dry.

Like I said earlier, some labels come right off, others are a bear. If you got bottles with shiny laminated labels, peel the first layer off withing 1/2 hour of being in hot water. Some people use wd40 and other sprays to get the glue off and it works good but then you need to deal with the oily film on the bottle.

I use Avery labels on all of my wine and these labels float off after a short time soaking.


----------



## Redtrk (May 17, 2012)

Great job Dan but i'm now tired after just looking at all of those.


----------



## roadpupp (May 18, 2012)

Thanks! I just picked up a box of oxyclean yesterday for this application. Sorry to drill down even more but roughly how big is your sink and what size is your scoop? 

Roadpupp


----------



## KenS (May 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Chad I'll be happy to tell you what works for me but there is many other ways that works for others. This is always one of the biggest debates.
> 
> If I pick up a large amount of bottles that are not rinsed and knowing I won't get to them for a while, I'll rinse them all first (fruit fly and mold control) and seperate by color then stow away.
> This last batch I picked up were already rinsed clean and I knew I'd be cleaning them soon, so I am cleaning as I unpack them. They all drain on bottle tree over night and then seperate by color and store away.
> ...



This is almost the same process I use, but I let the oxyclean get inside the bottles as well. I always have to a lot more rinsing to make sure I get all the oxyclean out when I'm done, and I get nervous that I'll leave some residue behind that will ruin a bottle of wine. 

How do you clean the inside of the bottles?


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (May 18, 2012)

I wash bottles in bulk too. I'm about to start on a batch of about 150 bottles. I actually really enjoy it, although by the time I get through about 50 bottles I do not enjoy it anymore.


I put the bottles upright in two large plastic tubs that are taller than the bottles.
Pour a smidge of OxyClean Free into each bottle and around them.
Fill each bottle with water from the hose spray nozzle.
Fill the remainder of the tubs so the bottles are submerged.
Wait a few hours or overnight.
One by one, I scrape off the label with a razor blade then use the drill attached bottle squeegie/shami attachment to clean the inside
Use the hose attached brass upside down bottle sprayer to rinse the inside thoroughly - 5-10 seconds of pumping for each.
Rinse the outside thoroughly.
Put on the bottle tree.
Now, if the label ends up being a nuisance, I set those bottles aside for extra treatment. I use "Goof Off" to remove those remaining labels. Those do not get a re-soak. I'm afraid of the chemical getting inside. So after I clean them with the Goof Off, I wash the outside carefully (the inside has already been bottle brushed) and put them on the tree. Usually out of 100 bottles, I get 10 with difficult labels.


My own Avery labels come off without trouble of course.


I mounted my brass bottle sprayer onto a homemade PVC pipe holder with base so I don't have to hold it in one hand and the bottle in the other. I just set it next to my cleaning station and I rinse them single handed. Very convenient.


I wish I had room and a location to use hot water for the soak. But my cleaning space is on the back porch or in the driveway. I could run a hose from the kids bathroom sink, I suppose. I have a sink hose attachment in there for filling the fish tanks already...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> Thanks! I just picked up a box of oxyclean yesterday for this application. Sorry to drill down even more but roughly how big is your sink and what size is your scoop?
> 
> Roadpupp


 My sink is just the standard deep laundry tray you get at Home Depot for about $50.00. Nothing special.

I do not use any soap inside my bottles. My bottles are immediately rinsed out after use with hot water and then rinsed at least twice again with very hot water before being sanitized just before bottling. I use a bottle washer attached to the faucet for one cleaning and the Buon Vino Spray Wand for the final one.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2012)

Tonight I cleaned started cleaning some 375 ml ice wine bottles. The sink will hold about 4.5 cases. I utilize a milk crate to help hold the bottles in place or upright.


----------



## WineYooper (May 19, 2012)

The only thing I do different then this is fillet most of the label off. Then I soak them in a tub from Fleet Farm with oxy clean and if there is tough glue I either spray with WD40 or goo be gone and it all comes off with a simple wipe. I definitely rinse well and let drain. It is time consuming but usually I do with the tv on which is mindless anyhow so no dig deal. Oxy clean does take care of most glues but I watch how much gets to my sump pump.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2012)

WineYooper said:


> Oxy clean does take care of most glues but I watch how much gets to my sump pump.


 
What is the concern? I have a lift pump on my sink to pump up to the main sewer line. I often wondered about folks with septics, as to how the oxy clean and other sanitizers effect them or if they do effect them at all.


----------



## SarahRides (May 19, 2012)

We have septic, I haven't worried too much about oxy clean, but I never dump the sanitizer down the drain. If I have a significant amount to get rid of, I just dump it out in the woods. (dumped it out in the lawn once not even thinking......and got a dead spot in the grass! ). I bet the septic loves it when I pour all that yeasty sediment down it though!


----------



## thesnow (May 20, 2012)

How do most of you, clean the Interior of your bottles? What do you use as a cleaner? do you brush? maybe brushing not so good after all may scratch interior. I usually mix one tablespoon of Metabisulfite Potassium per Liter of water then spray inside each bottle, fast one shot rinse in cold water and dry overnight.


----------



## thesnow (May 20, 2012)

I also use Chloroclean (Pink stuff) one teaspoon per litre for really stubborn stains, then you I need to rinse at least five times in hot water.


----------



## Flem (May 20, 2012)

I use B-brite. One tablespoon per gallon of hot water. Fill the bottles, brush well with a bottle brush, rinse with hot water, rinse with cold water, store upside down in box until bottling time. For bottling, I spritz with 
K-meta, hang on bottle tree and then bottle. It's what I do.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

thesnow said:


> How do most of you, clean the Interior of your bottles? What do you use as a cleaner? do you brush? maybe brushing not so good after all may scratch interior. I usually mix one tablespoon of Metabisulfite Potassium per Liter of water then spray inside each bottle, fast one shot rinse in cold water and dry overnight.


 
You really need to get one of these. They are inexpensive and will speed things up for you instead of a spray bottle.
http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=4818


----------



## pjd (May 20, 2012)

Thanks to Dan, I spent all morning cleaning 15 cases of bottles! I do appreciate him sharing his bottle stash with me. I also enjoyed our conversations. I am looking forward to Dan's wine party on June 9th! Thanks Dan!
Phil


----------



## sully (May 20, 2012)

I will be bottling today in about a hr. i got 60 bottles i need to clean not looking forward to it =)


----------



## thesnow (May 20, 2012)

I think I will try B-Brite and see how this product goes.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

pjd said:


> Thanks to Dan, I spent all morning cleaning 15 cases of bottles! I do appreciate him sharing his bottle stash with me. I also enjoyed our conversations. I am looking forward to Dan's wine party on June 9th! Thanks Dan!
> Phil


 Thanks Phil, I also enjoyed the visit and look forward to seeing you guys on the 9th. I'll try to get Julie and Rodo's wife to behave but just remember what happen's in the celler....you know the rest of the line! Really some great wine makers from here and locally will be there and tons of wine to share. Also if you want to bring some to trade those Pittsburgh folks are really into it! LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 20, 2012)

Dan you really need to get one of these setups ! So much easier and quicker when it comes to santizing your bottles. 
Pm me if you need part #


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

Steve thats the first time I think I've seen that paticular set up. I like it. I know there is another one out there that will do like 20 bottles at a time and you use a large plastic tote and a pump like you're using. Without floor drains it would be difficult for me to use but I really like the one you posted. I understand everything except the pump. It would be constantly running but you're only letting water out when a bottle is on the rinser. Can you explain that please and which pump it is.


----------



## Mark64 (May 20, 2012)

The pump he is using has a pressure switch built in. Looks like a Travel trailer water supply pump (30 PSI).


----------



## WineYooper (May 21, 2012)

I'm a little behind but in response to the question about the glue affecting the sump pump. I don't have a lift station but a sump pump, there is a difference. My pump recently burned out due to the debris that goes down from the washer, it clogged the outside screen so the pump probably ran dry and overheated and burned out. If I had a toilet downstairs I would have a lift station, so I am just being cautious not to plug the screen and I now check about every six months so lint and other stuff does not restrict it. Just more work to save money.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 21, 2012)

Mark64 said:


> The pump he is using has a pressure switch built in. Looks like a Travel trailer water supply pump (30 PSI).


 

It actually can put out around 45 psi and it has a adjustable pressure control as well, yes it is the same design as a travel trailer water pump so it is sutable for potable water and so are the white water hoses as well. The pump runs only to build enough presure and it stops. 
It literally has saved me hours of time using this setup !

The 6 gallon bucket has my sulfite solution in it - I will typically rince all bottles using hot water using the bottle washer in the sink and then proceed to the santizing stage. If I notice that there is some debris in the bucket - I know I proubly have a bad bottle or it needs to be cleaned better


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2012)

Steve with meta being so corrosive, I am assuming you flush it good with clean water afterwards? My last bottle rinser corroded just from being next to the meta for a long time.

Edit: Thats the only problem with posting from your phone. Spell check just changes words to whatever and you don't realize it.


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2012)

Auto spell correct FAIL! 



Runningwolf said:


> Steve with meat being so corrosive, I am assuming you fush it good with clean water afterwards? My last bottle rinser corroded just from being next to the meta for a long time.


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2012)

I normally purchse new bottles, but I do have the ultimate in label removers!

After pressure washing my deck, I wondered how it would work on a wine bottle. 

I build a cradle to hold a bottle. (crude drawing below). A long plank on the bottom means that I can step on one end of the plank to keep the whole thing from flying away. I set my nossle on a "Wide Fan" pattern and had at it.

WOW, WOW, WOW, did this work. It really worked well, especially for those nasty plastic/rubber cement type of labels. From labeled to spanking clean in 30 seconds!

FYI, if you try this, MAKE SURE THAT YOU HAVE FULL FACE PROTECTION! I never had a bottle break on me, but I always error on the side of safety!


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2012)

That's innovative John! I might try that for the hard bottles.

Hey Dan, uh, are you getting close to your 200 gallons for this year? Heheheh... 

I wash mine in the same laundry sink setup you do. Holds ~ 30 at a time. Only diff is, I just turn em upside down in cardboard bottle cases afterward to dry. I have 60 to go to have what I need for the strawberry, and probably 150 more banked up after that, since I got my bottle connection all worked out finally. It took me years to get a steady source around here, but I got it for now!

Have you figured out a way to keep the lil pieces of label from going down the drain? I have been using a coarse scrub pad as a drain "filter" after pulling the plug.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2012)

Jim, I am within limits. Anything made now will bottled next year. I don't worry about the bits of paper going down the drain, it's really not that much.


----------

